# Yamaha 30 horse lower unit issues



## Jsummerfield (Aug 26, 2019)

I was given a 93 2 stroke Yamaha 30 horse buy my father’s boss a while back. The motor came off his dinghy that he used as a tender and has MAYBE 50 hours. Being as it has sat for the last 12+ years, I decided to go ahead and replace the obvious: plugs, fuel filter, water pump, etc. 

When I went to drop the lower unit, I could see that it had never been done before and that someone had tried (hairline crack on the cavitation plate and a bend on the other side from hammering). Does anyone have any tips or tactics for removing a lower unit that is positively stuck? Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Now you know why marine mechanics get pretty high hourly rates... I'll be watching this thread but imagine all your replies (other than take it to a pro) will involve using a hot wrench (torch, hammer, drills, and a few choice words...).


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

And you are SURE you have all the bolts out? ie is there a bolt under the steering torque tab? I couldn't get my etec 50 lower unit off one time and I was SURE I had all the bolts out. Oops


----------



## Jsummerfield (Aug 26, 2019)

Sublime said:


> And you are SURE you have all the bolts out? ie is there a bolt under the steering torque tab? I couldn't get my etec 50 lower unit off one time and I was SURE I had all the bolts out. Oops


I’ve got everything loose. What happens a lot is the shaft gets stuck due to sitting and once you can drop the lower unit even a 1/4”, you can pry things apart. Just trying to figure out the best way to get it started without further damaging the lower unit


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Jsummerfield said:


> I’ve got everything loose. What happens a lot is the shaft gets stuck due to sitting and once you can drop the lower unit even a 1/4”, you can pry things apart. Just trying to figure out the best way to get it started without further damaging the lower unit


rubber mallet?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

If it were me, I'd make 100% sure that the midsection is supported firmly (no give at all), and I'd work at it with a dead blow hammer. If that didn't work, I'd try to fashion a puller or screw jack of some sort.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Launch at the end of the road in Yankeetown, head North wide open, she'll be off in no time.

Kidding aside, I am watching this to try and learn something, good luck.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Now you know why marine mechanics get pretty high hourly rates... I'll be watching this thread but imagine all your replies (other than take it to a pro) will involve using a hot wrench (torch, hammer, drills, and a few choice words...).


u got dat rite!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Sounds like fun. Nothing says lets party like a fist full of wood wedges and a can of degreaser. At least it's a 30 so you can turn it upside down if you need to. I've had success with strapping the lower unit to the legs of an engine hoist and pulling it apart.


----------

